# A couple trigger pics



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just wanted to share pics of a couple of my triggers. It's not often they stop and pose for me. Pics are taken under natural sunlight only.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

lovely fish  also, that Taiwan shroom is all sorts of awesome...can't wait to get mine! lol


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful fish , i also love your TW shroom


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Beauties, what kind are they?


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks. The first pic is a Xanthichthys greenei or Kiri trigger and the second pic is a male Xanthichthys mento or Crosshatch trigger. In the second pic you can also see the female crosshatch trigger in the background.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That's SO awesome! Beautiful triggers and pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------

